# Troy Bilt trimmer,,,



## knockbill (Apr 30, 2019)

Trashed picked this on morning walk,,, cleaned/gapped plug and trimmed the fence line... guess some folks can afford to throw out useful tools rather than do simple maintenance??


----------

